# Quitting smoking



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Everyone l know is doing the E cigarette and they all say it's amazing, not sure how long they're going to stay on it.


This. E-cigarettes are wonderful, plus their abundance of flavors. Once you get into the more advanced models though, there's less clear-cut guidance on how to use them, so they require quite a bit of research.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Get used to being uncomfortable and don't pussy out. Every time you want to smoke, imagine there's a huge golf-ball sized mass of scarring, adipose, and actively corroding tissues in your throat whose removal by surgery would also remove the front part of your throat, your ability to breath normally, and your ability to hear your voice ever again. Now, do you really like that future? Or is simply having willpower too much for you to handle?


----------



## eydimork (Mar 19, 2014)

Stop telling everyone that you're going to quit smoking. It's none of their business. Get a goal in life, then think: In order to reach that goal you have to quit smoking. Don't smoke your last few cigarettes. Don't throw your cigarettes away. Just leave them on the living room table, and walk away.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I never smoked before so not sure if this works/helps or not but could be interesting to try:

How to Quit Smoking With Cream of Tartar: 6 Steps (with Pictures)


----------



## sraddatz (Nov 7, 2009)

Vivid Melody said:


> I never smoked before so not sure if this works/helps or not but could be interesting to try:
> 
> How to Quit Smoking With Cream of Tartar: 6 Steps
> 
> ...


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Everyone l know is doing the E cigarette and they all say it's amazing, not sure how long they're going to stay on it.
> 
> l never feel qualified to give advice, even when l was newly quit.
> 
> ...


I KNEW YOU WERE A SMOKER!!! Damn, introverted intuition is awesome. I smoke too (after quitting for 2 fuckin' years!!) Yes.. I'm an idiot.


1. Embrace the feelings of anger, but be careful not to hurt anyone with your words. Realize its temp.
2. No caffeine or alcohol
3. Sleep as much as you need, but still get cardio to show your body that you are not dead. If you need to sleep while driving, pull to the side first lol. Your heart and body have a lot of resting to do.
4. DO NOT eat a lot. The more you eat, the more you will want to smoke. Only eat fruit throughout the day. This will give your body natural blood sugar spikes instead of releasing blood sugar from the liver with nicotine hits. It will also replenish the vit C that was lost during smoking period.
5. Good luck  And wish me luck too?? lol But I'm serious about the caffeine and alcohol. More importantly alcohol. Caffeine use will make it so you think about it 20x as much, alcohol will straight up destroy your resolve.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I used to help people become non-smokers for a living.

I second the recommendation to read Allen Carr's book. It's fantastic. 

Amazon.com: Allen Carr's Easy Way to Stop Smoking eBook: Allen Carr: Kindle Store

Also, hypnosis. I'm a certified hypnotherapist (not practicing now, writing for a living instead). You can download hypnosis sessions for pretty cheap now. Don't listen while you are driving, though! Make sure you are at home in a quiet place.

This site is great - I've used a lot of their programs: Hypnosis Downloads | Online Self Hypnosis MP3 Audio & Scripts Center

Best of luck! Start thinking of yourself as a NON-smoker. Cigs are just burning leaves and paper - that's it. Take breaks without the cigs...go outside and take slow, deep breaths (smoking without the cigs).

You've got this!


----------



## sraddatz (Nov 7, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> I used to help people become non-smokers for a living.
> 
> I second the recommendation to read Allen Carr's book. It's fantastic.
> 
> ...


What type of writing do you do?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

sraddatz said:


> What type of writing do you do?


News - mostly political with a libertarian angle.  I was hired to run two health-based websites, but they aren't up and running yet...so in the meantime, I'm covering news. 

Some of my articles (I write as Lily Dane): Lily Dane | The Daily Sheeple


----------



## sraddatz (Nov 7, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> News - mostly political with a libertarian angle.  I was hired to run two health-based websites, but they aren't up and running yet...so in the meantime, I'm covering news.
> 
> Some of my articles (I write as Lily Dane): Lily Dane | The Daily Sheeple


I read a couple articles. Looked pretty good!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

sraddatz said:


> I read a couple articles. Looked pretty good!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Might be a bit extreme for some. I prefer to write about health-related issues, but those sites still aren't ready...


----------



## sraddatz (Nov 7, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> Thanks! Might be a bit extreme for some. I prefer to write about health-related issues, but those sites still aren't ready...


I don't agree with your politics, but that doesn't mean I can't realize you're doing good work. We need more of that in the USA.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

sraddatz said:


> I don't agree with your politics, but that doesn't mean I can't realize you're doing good work. We need more of that in the USA.


I don't agree with everything on the site either. LOL Don't tell anyone, though! 

I'm much more libertarian (bordering on peaceful anarchist) - NOT a conservative by any means.


----------



## AllisonDori (Oct 19, 2012)

sraddatz said:


> I am going to have another try at quitting smoking. Any tips or tricks? My addiction is mostly based on routine and keeping my hands busy.



well, i dont smoke...only did once. i liked it...so i stopped before i was hooked on it. my mom is a heavy smoker, and tried bills, candy, everything to stop. if anyone knows the trick....im open hears too. thanks


----------



## Brittaintrail (Apr 8, 2014)

I've found cold turkey to be the best for me however, I totally understand doing stuff with your hands ...m I remember driving and literally pretending ro smoke just to keep my hands busy. It helped. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustBob31459 (Apr 7, 2014)

I believe cold turkey is the best way to go

but

I'm still smoking (and want to quit)...


----------



## Gloster (Apr 14, 2014)

My friend was a heavy smoker, he quit by taking one cigarette out of the pack each time he bought one, over time increasing the amount he took out; when he was mentally prepared to have less per week. Over time each new pack would have less cigarettes per pack till he got to the point where he was willing to give it up for good.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

sraddatz said:


> I am going to have another try at quitting smoking. Any tips or tricks? My addiction is mostly based on routine and keeping my hands busy.



I used an E-cig. I haven't smoked a cigarette since last November. I still vape occasionally, but it's infrequent now.


----------



## AijA (Mar 24, 2013)

I will just add my 2 cents of experience. 

Never was heavy smoker. On and off mostly (2 years on, one off, one on, half a year off, two on...). And in later years I was really, really aware that I smoke because of emotional reasons. And I just knew - if I will "fix" myself then I will quit smoking. And that is what happened. At one moment I started to notice that I don't like feeling anymore, I get sick feeling from smoking and then just could not smoke one cigarette through without getting awfully disgusted. Can't imagine smoking again, hate the smell now.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

I quit using an e-cigarette. I still vape the e-cigarette, but I've made serious progress on the nicotine level. 

The FDA hasn't approved it as a quit-smoking aid (they won't, e-cigs work too well and make too much sense for the government to endorse), but it is. You can step down your nicotine level at your own pace, and in the meantime you don't get any tar. Works great for me. 

I know they're being hated on. But a piece of advice: if you want to find an anti-science person, go look for the e-cig haters. E-cigs really have the potential to be the panacea for our smoking problem, IMO.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Successfully quit smoking. The secret is to fast for at least 1 day. Zero calories. Just water. Fasting is an awesome tool! Never going back.. I feel real good.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

I quit many years ago when I became pregnant. Moral obligation. Like a light switch done. Picked it up after I stopped nursing. Then I quit with the patch. I started jogging at that time. I started jogging first and bought the patch shortly thereafter. I wore it for a week. And started to forget to put it on. And then just stopped wearing it. I was slowly increasing my jogging too (walk/run program - which they make lots of apps for now but you can find an outline online). This worked for me.

1-3 days are the hardest. After day 3 it felt like I was on another level easier. This lasts for 2 weeks. Then you upgrade again which lasts 2 months. 2-3 months still hard but the easiest. After 3 months you feel confident and it's easy so long as you're not around it. That last point matters. It's really hard to quit if you are around it a lot! 

Find your triggers too. Notice when you smoke more. I smoked most in the car or on the phone. I had to find other replacements like in the car, I started a habit of thinking/meditation and I still do this. On the phone I doodle. I keep paper and pen in the kitchen and I'll go to it and doodle. Still do this habit too. It's weird but it works. 

Either way. It is still hard. After 2 years I started to social smoke. I'll have a few when I'm out and drinking but that's very rare so it works. When you're buzzed or drunk it doesn't even feel like you've had one. That's why people chain smoke when drinking I think. I still do this, it gives me an opportunity to step somewhere quiet. Crowds and all the commotion drains me. I could have the greatest of times but need the breather. No pun intended.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Well this is miserable. Aside from the physical misery it's like I am in a constant argument with myself.

"I want a cigarette"

".... no I don't"


5 minutes later, repeat, all day long. I have one - well half of one from yesterday next to me right now but I know that if I even went there I would just be ultimately prolonging my misery.


and it's only day one.


----------



## sraddatz (Nov 7, 2009)

Eerie said:


> Well this is miserable. Aside from the physical misery it's like I am in a constant argument with myself.
> 
> "I want a cigarette"
> 
> ...


I've been there. It does suck. Are you going cold turkey? They say to keep busy, but that makes me want to take breaks and smoke! I took wellbutrin before and that made it relatively easy.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

sraddatz said:


> I've been there. It does suck. Are you going cold turkey? They say to keep busy, but that makes me want to take breaks and smoke! I took wellbutrin before and that made it relatively easy.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Yep, cold turkey. Day three.


----------



## sraddatz (Nov 7, 2009)

Day three. The first three days are the worst. Once you're past that, it becomes somewhat manageable. Do you have anything to take the edge off? Pills (Xanax or something like it), beer, pot? I mention these because I never got addicted to them, unlike cigarettes. 
Anything to help you relax will be great!


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

sraddatz said:


> Day three. The first three days are the worst. Once you're past that, it becomes somewhat manageable. Do you have anything to take the edge off? Pills (Xanax or something like it), beer, pot? I mention these because I never got addicted to them, unlike cigarettes.
> Anything to help you relax will be great!


Nope, nothing lol. I thought it would be a good idea the other day to have a sugar free candy whenever I got the urge to smoke but take it from me, never eat two entire bags of sugar free candy.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

The cravings suck, and I feel twitchy and on edge. But I'm really annoyed by how I cannot sleep more than one hour at a time at night.


----------



## sraddatz (Nov 7, 2009)

Eerie said:


> The cravings suck, and I feel twitchy and on edge. But I'm really annoyed by how I cannot sleep more than one hour at a time at night.


And the crazy dreams when you do sleep!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not a smoker but I'm kicking some other addiction atm.
Things that are working for me are as follows.

-Remove all temptation
-Eat healthy/at least take a multivitamin, your body is making changes and it needs supplies to do so.
-Yoga/Meditation, here's a TEDx talk on the matter





Also cardio and getting out in nature. Find a nature trail and go for a walk/fartlek. 

From what I've researched it seems like the hippies have it made when it comes to kicking addictions. Really does make sense when you think about it.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

Eerie said:


> The cravings suck, and I feel twitchy and on edge. But I'm really annoyed by how I cannot sleep more than one hour at a time at night.


Don't give up! 

But if you decide to, keep trying to quit. Is there some reason you are averse to nicotine replacement? You picked the most miserable option possible, Imo.

Cold turkey is a real biatch. I consider myself among the most strong-willed, and I was like "nope" after 2 weeks. But that could be my self-gratifying nature. I know plenty of people who succeeded cold turkey; it's just tough.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Sovereign said:


> Don't give up!
> 
> But if you decide to, keep trying to quit. Is there some reason you are averse to nicotine replacement? You picked the most miserable option possible, Imo.
> 
> Cold turkey is a real biatch. I consider myself among the most strong-willed, and I was like "nope" after 2 weeks. But that could be my self-gratifying nature. I know plenty of people who succeeded cold turkey; it's just tough.


I don't feel half as bad as people made it out to be on day three, heard this was the absolute worst day apparently. Because after 72 hours your body is finally free of nicotine? Yeah I find myself wanting a cigarette, but I know it's not that* I *want a cigarette, if that makes any sense. I am someone who hates to fail, and really I'm the type of person who usually avoids things if I know there is a chance I even might so I feel like I am my own best motivation to quit.  

NRT is usually more pricey than I can afford, I rolled my own cigarettes and honestly only spent $13-15 MAX a month on them. I know that might surprise some people but where I live tobacco is very cheap. I am about to move out of state to go live with my mother (temporarily) and honestly, her even knowing I previously smoked would be too much family drama. So I just want to get it over with already. That and my daughter would come up to me and tell me she did not want me to get cancer, or get sick. 

The last time I went to go buy tobacco there was a woman in line in front of me who's voice was very hoarse, I thought she might be sick but she turned out to have throat cancer. I think that moment was when I ultimately went wow, this is completely pointless and I have to stop.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

Eerie said:


> I don't feel half as bad as people made it out to be on day three, heard this was the absolute worst day apparently. Because after 72 hours your body is finally free of nicotine? Yeah I find myself wanting a cigarette, but I know it's not that* I *want a cigarette, if that makes any sense. I am someone who hates to fail, and really I'm the type of person who usually avoids things if I know there is a chance I even might so I feel like I am my own best motivation to quit.
> 
> NRT is usually more pricey than I can afford, I rolled my own cigarettes and honestly only spent $13-15 MAX a month on them. I know that might surprise some people but where I live tobacco is very cheap. I am about to move out of state to go live with my mother (temporarily) and honestly, her even knowing I previously smoked would be too much family drama. So I just want to get it over with already. That and my daughter would come up to me and tell me she did not want me to get cancer, or get sick.
> 
> The last time I went to go buy tobacco there was a woman in line in front of me who's voice was very hoarse, I thought she might be sick but she turned out to have throat cancer. I think that moment was when I ultimately went wow, this is completely pointless and I have to stop.


I figured it'd be money. NRT is really expensive. I saved a bunch of money going electronic (I pay about what you were paying, excluding factors like overhead for equipment), but it sounds like other factors have pigeon-holed you into cold turkey. 

Don't give up: I know they say 3 days, but it was pretty bad for me for 3 weeks. I quit once for 3 months, but started again for the same reason I started in the first place: to escape misery. Nicotine told me that everything was going to be OK, and smoking gave me a small pleasure to enjoy. Make it past 3 weeks, don't make the same stupid mistake I did, and you should be golden. 

Best of luck. You're doing the right thing.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Sovereign said:


> I figured it'd be money. NRT is really expensive. I saved a bunch of money going electronic (I pay about what you were paying, excluding factors like overhead for equipment), but it sounds like other factors have pigeon-holed you into cold turkey.
> 
> Don't give up: I know they say 3 days, but it was pretty bad for me for 3 weeks. I quit once for 3 months, but started again for the same reason I started in the first place: to escape misery. Nicotine told me that everything was going to be OK, and smoking gave me a small pleasure to enjoy. Make it past 3 weeks, don't make the same stupid mistake I did, and you should be golden.
> 
> Best of luck. You're doing the right thing.


Thanks. It's an internal argument with myself that is never ending. I just ate lunch, and I grabbed my lighter from the dresser on impulse - realizing then - I quit smoking, and I also have no cigarettes in the house. I hear a lot of people talk about "avoiding triggers" but my biggest one is a cigarette after I eat so that is a little bit tough.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

Eerie said:


> Thanks. It's an internal argument with myself that is never ending. I just ate lunch, and I grabbed my lighter from the dresser on impulse - realizing then - I quit smoking, and I also have no cigarettes in the house. I hear a lot of people talk about "avoiding triggers" but my biggest one is a cigarette after I eat so that is a little bit tough.


That was also my biggest trigger. And since I love me some food, it was a tough one. But even that can fall to enough willpower, desire to succeed in what you're doing, and the occasional willingness to try and "trick" yourself. 

I always smoked outside. So I'd make myself a small cuppa tea and go enjoy the outdoors for 5-10 minutes after a meal. Gave me a lot of what I missed about smoking without the bad stuff. You can defuse a lot of triggers with substitution. It seems fake at first, but the feeling of winning the fight is real.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Morning of day 4 and I feel like I have a bad bad cold, or something similar to that. My throat is sore and hoarse, and I can't stop coughing. This just keeps getting better doesn't it. lol.


----------



## sraddatz (Nov 7, 2009)

Eerie said:


> Morning of day 4 and I feel like I have a bad bad cold, or something similar to that. My throat is sore and hoarse, and I can't stop coughing. This just keeps getting better doesn't it. lol.


You can do it! one additional bonus of quitting is better sex! Since your veins aren't constricted, there is more blood flow. Which means more sensation where it matters most. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustBob31459 (Apr 7, 2014)

Eerie said:


> Morning of day 4 and I feel like I have a bad bad cold, or something similar to that. My throat is sore and hoarse, and I can't stop coughing. This just keeps getting better doesn't it. lol.


This means your body is getting rid of all the poison that build up inside the lungs. See it as the itch you have when a wound is healing.


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

Great relief is coming to me from comedy on youtube. Robin Williams and Steven Wright are my go to comedians.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

So I have made it to day 5 with absolutely no slip ups, I know that's not a long time but I do feel slightly proud of myself. One thing is, I noticed today that my heart rate is SIGNIFICANTLY lower than normal. I know that quitting smoking can have that effect, but I never had a higher heart rate to begin with so it's sort of bothering me.


----------

